# wedding 2015, is it to early?



## hawalkden

150 guests

Me and OH have come up with our wedding date; which will be on 14th February 2015. this is because it's my birthday and of course valentines day and it's the next Saturday. 

We did talk about having it in 2014 for the Friday and for it to be cheaper but it wouldn't really work out for friends and family. Due to work commitments 

I've been thinking about changing the whole date and year in total for a closer time and it comes round so soon. What do you think, should I leave it for that date and wait or move it to let it come round sooner. 

Also when should I start talking/phoning to people for venues and everything that is included for a wedding? I have a rough idea what I want and where I want the venue and reception etc just I want to get in contact with all of them people and companies to start arranging things I want but I know it way to early!

Please help?

Thank you. 

Heather. Bride to be =)

Happy planning 

X


----------



## honeybee2

i think 2015 is a little too early for venues and suppliers, most not taking bookings past 2012. Its never too early though to plan your dream wedding in your head and with your partner and write things down!!

How come you have decided to leave it for another 4 and a half years??? mwah xxx


----------



## hawalkden

When Jason proposed to me and the excitement settled down. I started thinking about wedding dates, now I didn't have a clue when we'd get married. We don't have many 'special dates' besides our anniversary which is 8th November (2014 is the next Saturday which is only a few months less than Valentines) and Valentines Day which is my birthday too. 
Then I thought great have it on my birthday but the next Saturday to get married is in 2015. so I spoke to Jason about it and he wasn't really bothered when we'd get married, he just wanted us to be happy. So that way we though it'd be great to save up to have a small do as well as not worrying about it so much till end of 2013.
The reason why I'm thinking so early because of offers and the extra cost because it's valentines day and flowers and venue mainly is going to be that extra more on the budget belt... but I know it'll be worth it :)
We've got the venue and reception in mind both local and I want to have a budget for £6000 or even under hopefully. 
Xx


----------



## honeybee2

even though you may think your getting budgets and deals- as you say its valentines day and it would be rediculously expensive to marry around then, its easy to think you'll get money off by booking now, but as I say its really too early to think about booking venues etc because anything could happen to a business in 4 years! so its a catch 22 situation. We had a look on marryign around that time and as i say- most venues whack on a big chunk just because of valentines day. 

Do you have to get married on a special day though? Have you thought about picking a random date and making that day special? Also, having a wedding thats not on a saturday is becoming hugely popular and will save you laods of moneyw ith suppliers. My wedding is on a friday and most of my guests are thankign me as it means they can have a long weekend away!


----------



## hawalkden

Was thinking of a random day but honestly don't know when. Also was thinking of pulling out a date out of a hat every Friday and Saturdays of the year, just don't know what year we'd want it.. (I sound so stubborn and hardwork with all this don't I?! I do have my wedding in mind it's just the date!) It's really frustrating all the thinking behind it. 
Friday isn't really practical well it is I could just have a late as possible wedding ceremony at the Church I want to have it at and then the people who are working (wouldn't want my great girls at work to miss out really) can come to the after do after work. Plus there would only be a handful of people so it's more personal I suppose, then I have to make the choices of who can make it who I would like there etc.
Hum I'd have to see really and weigh up my options. My little heads really confused now, with what I want! :\
Thank you though for the open option honeybee2 
Heather & Jason 
Xxx


----------



## honeybee2

your guests are allowed time off work if they are given enough notice so im pretty sure they'd make it to your whole wedding

Just think- would you like a summer wedding, a winter wonderland wedding, a spring wedding? Would there be a problem in getting married next year or maybe 2012?


----------



## hawalkden

Thinking Winter wedding and prob all Jason friends would make it for the day off work. I work in a Private Day Nursery so we wouldn't be able to close the Nursery for the day for all the girls to come to the wedding. All our Family would be able to make it off work for the day. Money wise thinking 2013 could be the earliest for a wedding if we just stayed in from now until then, we're in the process of moving out from parents houses and renting, also planning for a baby (NTNP) so every penny we have at the moment is needed really :\.. I know it feels like I want everything at once, who doesn't, but I know we'd be able to do it if we (well I) plan way in advance for everything :) x


----------



## honeybee2

oh i see!!!! well, saturday or sunday it is then!!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

i agree with Honeybee, trying to book venues now for 2015 is going to be hard.. every year venues put their prices up, and the books more than likely won't go past 2012 yet! churches definitely wont! my dad's a vicar and they had a call to book a wedding for 2013 last week and told them to phone back in a year because they can't do past 2012 yet because they don't know prices or of what might happen between now and then. if you want 2015, i think its best to just sit down with OH now & talk through what you want and make plans in your head.. that way it'll be a lot easier when it does come to booking things! x


----------



## hawalkden

Saturday we've got the day now, just the month and date to come up with, possibly the year too. Don't know where to start! :\ x


----------



## honeybee2

to be honest, you could save £6000 in a year, maybe 2- if your family helping out with the costs at all? x


----------



## hawalkden

The £6000 is our lowest estimate and I think it's a lot of money for weddings so don't want to go over the top and get the best deals. Plus with wanting to have a baby and paying the bills and house etc. it'll be harder to save for the wedding for anything more than £6000 at the moment. I see a £160 is still as gorgeous as £900-1000 dress. I'm just on saving mode at the moment because of moving out etc. I think if I see something thats more expensive sooner the wedding date I may get it.
Jason isnt really wanting a huge wedding neither. He'd rather cut back on the 'unnecessary' things as he says like the flowers and huge cake. I'll work my way around that with him haha but I wont go over the top with paying extra on flowers. 
x


----------



## honeybee2

i have a £300 budget for flowers & £200 for a 4 tier cake. So you dont have to go crazy with money but that doesnt mean you'll compromise. You can get loads for your dosh if you really look around. Ive had 18 months to plan my wedding and im only thankful for the time!


----------



## hopeandpray

I'd say that having alot of time will help hugely with the budget. since you're in no rush to buy things you have time to look for the best deals on things like the dress, decor and can probably do alot of diy too


----------



## hawalkden

Well me and OH have come to the desission of having it between October 2012 and February 2013, just dont know what date. It's frustrating me now I want to pick a date 2nite. Just dont know how... help...?
xx


----------



## honeybee2

take your time!!!!! picking a date is totally personal!


----------



## hawalkden

Well think we've desided on a date... Either the 3rd or 11th of November 2012 :) sorted haha. Going to see Local Church next week about dates :) x


----------



## honeybee2

ooo good luck xx


----------



## Arlandria

Personally reading when you actually want to get married and it being valentines day, only the venues can really let you know if its too early...Theres nothing costing you ringing them and asking if that date is available? They'll soon tell you if its too early to book but they may advise you when you can put deposits down to secure etc...

If it was any other date i'd definately say too eary but being 14th feb, if you have your heart set on a venue just ring and check :)


----------



## Arlandria

Oh just read your comments for 2012 wedding - hee hee, ignore me now!


----------



## hawalkden

We've rang and it was at a local historian tower which we could have booked deposit wise, but we asked about the price and it was £6000 just for the venue not including the sit down menu, also the lady who organises the weddings said that Valentines day aswell as it being a good few years ahead the price could go up and I wasn't prepared to pay more than £6000 just for the venue. 
I knew right from the start about Valentines day adds more £££ to the bills on everything but i though by phoning in early and asking about prices, that they'd give us a set deal and just add a few £100's on for the meals, but she knew that it would be about £2000-2500 extra nearer the time for the venue :\...
plus on the positive side at least me and Jason would have another 'special day' to celebrate, not three things on Valentines day :) 
Thank you anyway 
xXx


----------



## Arlandria

WOWIE £6000 - must be out of this world! Is that price also because it would have been valentines day??

We have got a special date really, just want it in July / August for 'hopefully' nice weather and a saturday :)


----------



## hawalkden

No that's just for having it between November and February... that's for the ceremony and then the evening meal and night do. 
If you just wanted your ceremony there for any time of the year but not including bank holidays it was £3400. 
So for £6000 isn't that bad for the place we wanted then like I said the extra £2000 just for having it on Valentines Day and possible for the extra VAT rise over the years. It is a really gorgeous place though and shame we cant have it there now, just because of money issues and hopefully being pregnant at the end of the month. 
XxX


----------

